# Silver flute 8's



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

So I changed my mind about doing a 10 inch mid bass and decided on doing 2 flute 8's per door on 160 watts each. Should I do this or is there a better option?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the one high efficiency ten is a better option


----------



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> the one high efficiency ten is a better option


Even if I am under powering them?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Carnines said:


> Even if I am under powering them?


Yes!!!! Without a doubt! The Beyma 8" I just sold I had on a HD600/4 it was too much power, I moved it to my focal FPS4160 which is 120x4 and on 2 channels I had the gains all the way down on them. The high sensitivity speaker may take 300w as its rating but believe that if you put 50w on them they would be fantastic ! 

The flutes are okay for the money but you will like the 10" better.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Carnines said:


> Even if I am under powering them?


depends. but really, less is more. what ten were you looking at?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The two Silver Flutes will play a little lower or stronger in the Below 80Hz range, but above 100 Hz the single HE 10" will shine.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> The two Silver Flutes will play a little lower or stronger in the Below 80Hz range, but above 100 Hz the single HE 10" will shine.


And shine indeed! 


Eric is exactly right and I would suggest that the trade off isn't worth it , having a extremely articulate midrange really isn't a choice , it's the only way.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with every single thing stated above, the single 10 will do almost everything worth doing better than the pair of eights.


----------



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> I agree with every single thing stated above, the single 10 will do almost everything worth doing better than the pair of eights.


Well it's 2 pairs of 8's


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He meant per side.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Carnines said:


> Well it's 2 pairs of 8's


You will enjoy them and they will do a good job for you.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Go 12" or go home  

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's why I don't leave the house...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

lol 

Kelvin


----------



## Carnines (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone have their flutes in a sealed enclosure? What did you cross them at?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Carnines said:


> So I changed my mind about doing a 10 inch mid bass and decided on doing 2 flute 8's per door on 160 watts each. Should I do this or is there a better option?


Low frequencies are really long. I know it seems like placing them right next to each other is the obvious solution, but you can put low frequency arrays in some fairly weird locations, because the wavelengths are so long.

I'm putting my midbasses under the seat and on the floor.


----------

